# 1978 MTD Snowflite shear pins grade 5 bolts?



## Madroaster (Jan 29, 2015)

I was looking at the shear pins on my snowblower and noticed that one is a grade 5 bolt. I went to get a "proper" pin today and discovered that many of the snowblowers, including the replacement pins for some of the bigger blowers, use grade 5 bolts (and are sold as shear pins). The guy at the shop said it was pretty common for bigger blowers to use grade 5s instead of lighter bolts. My blower is a 10/33--should I be using the grade 5 bolt?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would say probably not. The heavy duty Ariens use normal shear bolts. On the other hand Toro touts they don't need shear bolts and they do use grade 5 bolts. Or at least they used to. That doesn't sound good with MTD though.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Madroaster 

The best thing to do is add the model and serial number of the machine so we can look it up and be sure what it calls for.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## Madroaster (Jan 29, 2015)

It's a 318-960 I believe. The ID plate is missing. I contacted MTD and we narrowed it down to this based on the engine serial number. I have the manual and it doesn't specify beyond the dimensions of the bolt.


----------

